

Exploring an alternative to git-subtree - pmoriarty
http://www.mos6581.org/git_subtree_alternative#

======
modulus1
This is the #1 problem I have moving from SVN to Git. With SVN, everything is
just in one repo. I can atomically commit to multiple related projects. If i
split up projects into individual Git repos, everything is suddenly more
complicated. Keeping dozens of projects in the same Git repo avoids this
problem, but now developers are forced to clone projects they don't use.

I'm a Git novice, maybe managing submodules isn't as bad as it seems to me or
the author of this article. What is your experience?

~~~
ktosiek
If you have multiple related projects that you release together, you might be
interested in Google's repo[1]. That's the tool used in Android (where each
app and piece of framework has it's own git repository).

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/git-repo/](https://code.google.com/p/git-repo/)

------
davvid
This is really interesting. moz6581, can you please email the Git development
mailing list[1], I'm pretty sure there are lots of folks there who may have
missed this that are interested in this topic.

This approach is novel and quite gittish, and I for one would like to see this
explored further.

[1] git@vger.kernel.org

